# Big grow, Big problem, Big worries.  Please help.



## Leanna (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, my name is Leanna. Several months ago, I completely took over a grow house.  With five people to report to, I also took on a lot of stress and responsibility. Not knowing anything about growing, just what I have casually watched, I think I have done an incredible job. Of course, that's not to say I haven't totally blown it a few times as well.  I have two very successful grows behind me and now..... ????

Ok, here is my dilemma, strong strains, 6th week of flowering, no problems at all. Then, I had some major disruptions in my light cycles, not just a couple of little fluctuations. I mean, 4, 1000 w. hps were on for 15 hours for a few days, then not, then were, then... You get the point. It seems, our very high tech timers were a little too high tech for me.  
I'm sure you know what comes next.... Yes, Hermies, my whole crop.


 Question: 1  I have read about a lot of people trimming the little balls off Hermes and continuing with the grow.  Not an option for me.  What I did with the two Mothers that I flowered, was just cut them completely back, there are maybe 10 leaves left on them. They are back in Veg room. The rest are drying, waiting to see what happens.  Now, does becoming a Hermie  ultimately change the plants DNA?  I have heard of Duchmaster Reverse...??  Should I take the chance?  

Question: 2 At what point in the flowering phase of the Hermie does the pollen become able to release itself into the air?

Question:3  Will a sulpher burn and Ozone generation run through ducting, a/c and lights, get rid of the pollen?

Question: 4  I have a Heppa filter on my intake air, the air is brought into the Veg room and Flower room separately, but then I use the air from the Flower room to cool the Veg room, then out.  If the pollen was released, and settled on all my veges, will they be effected when it comes time to flower?

Question: 5  Last night I was inspecting my horrible new Hermies, not knowing really, what part does what and even doubting that a Hermies could produce pollen. Of course, after opening up a tiny pod and seeing the little orange pistol thing, I had no more doubts.  As I was walking out, I dropped something onto the top of my clone machine (which is in my Vege room) Using the same hand as I used to open the little pod; I foolishly reached between the leaves to retrieve my item. 

Do I just trash everything and start over?  Please help 

Thank you so much for your help and your time.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 29, 2011)

First things first...if that avatar is your actual picture, you need to remove it and put up something safer!


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 29, 2011)

I hate to be a Debbier Downer but something just doesn't add up here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm with Couchlocked--there must be more to this than meet the eye.  Who in the world would put someone with NO experience in charge of a large grow operation?  Why would anyone with No experience believe that they were capable of running a large grow....I'm sorry, but your questions reflect a gross lack of knowledge about growing.  You are in over your head and I do not believe that anyone can really help you now.  Plan on having a whole lot of unusable seeds.

Get rid of that avi if it is a picture of you.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 29, 2011)

But if that is your real pic.

Well hello there, :hubba: 

how you doing.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 29, 2011)

To address one of your questions, Dont throw away your vegging plants, water kills pollen so get some spray bottles.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 29, 2011)

omg, big problems popping off here!


----------



## Leanna (Nov 29, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> First things first...if that avatar is your actual picture, you need to remove it and put up something safer!


 
Ok, thank you for the advice, it's changed.


----------



## Leanna (Nov 29, 2011)

uh o


----------



## Leanna (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for your advice. I'll do that


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 29, 2011)

Leanna said:
			
		

> Thank you for taking the time to reply. After logging on and reading some of your messages and suggestions, Im a little taken back by the caution and reluctance to take my post at face value. There has got to be a legitimate reason for this, so Ill do what I can to make myself more clear and answer any questions to help you better understand my situation.
> 
> 
> *Who in the world would put someone with NO experience in charge of a large grow operation?* Well, that would be me; I put myself in charge when the person doing it fizzled out after only a few grows. Im not going to explain my family dynamics or my personal relationship problems, but lets just say, my personal relationship didnt work out and he was the one doing it all. Icing on the cake; I walked in a saw 2 clone trays and every plant was brown and dead. That was it, out with the old and in with the new and excited.
> ...


 
Its good you took the time to clear up some of the ?'s people had but one things for sure, if you have a bunch of hermies like you suggest and you keep them,  you will have a lot of garbage seeds.


----------



## LordiBongtheNaked (Nov 29, 2011)

While everyone (im sure even THG) started with limited knowledge, I would be willing to wager some good money that they did not start with large scale grows right away.

I speak from experience. I have yet to get my first grow under my belt. I like you also believe i can do anything if i put my mind to it. However I also would never venture to take on a "large scale" project before i had at least grown a single plant.

My personal advice to you. Get some clones or seeds to start from, plant a few plants and grow them through. Once you manage your first grow, scale up from there. I don't know how long you have til you need to produce large scale. If you can take the time though, I think you and all involved will be happier and less stressed for it.


----------



## Leanna (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for your thoughts, but if you would have read my post thoroughly, you would have read that I have had 2 very successful grows. I am on my third. For some reason the focus of this post has shifted to whether or not I am capable of my goal and not the questions I have asked. Thank you once again to the Moderator King Kahuuna, he was very nice and answered most all of my questions.

I do understand that many of you doubt that I can do this.  Guess what?  You don&#8217;t know me.  I can do anything and do it well.  Why do you think I am here?


----------



## 1lildog (Nov 29, 2011)

You've got balls, I'll give you that! :holysheep:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 29, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> But if that is your real pic.
> 
> Well hello there, :hubba:
> 
> how you doing.


 
Now is the time for the tshirt D....  :hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 29, 2011)

Leanna said:
			
		

> I do understand that many of you doubt that I can do this.  Guess what?  You dont know me.  I can do anything and do it well.  *Why do you think I am here?*




I'd guess because you had no clue and were hoping someone would help??


----------



## Irish (Nov 29, 2011)

like d said, if you are ever in doubt of stray pollen in your room, simply mist entire room/plants down as soon as you notice. water kills pollen...

if you have clones of your plants rooted, why not just clean entire room out, give it a nice cleaning, and start those clones. of course if you have no clones of your girls, i'm pretty sure you can reveg the girls once the stray herm pollen is dealt with. you'll need to flip your lights back to 24/7 and begin veg again...

a sulphur burn is not what is needed. 

do you know for certain which plant hermied on you? if you do not, you should toss all plants and clones, clean room, and start over from step one. (i know, really sucks)...

sorry, just reread about clones in separate veg room. ok, grab a mister bottle and mist down all veg plants, and scrub the veg room, and if you know what plant hermed, toss those clones. if you use a number/marker system for id purpose, and you know the herm plant, it will be an easy transition.

don't wait on misting though. do it immediately...

either get some timers that are user friendly, or learn from your mistake, and figure out the ones you have...

burning an entire crop hurts, but don't dote on it to much now. instead make a plan and jump right back on another crop immediately. accidents happen to everyone at some point, learn from them, and trudge onward...peace...


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 29, 2011)

welcome aboard---lots going on here *leanna*---how bout putting all the nay sayers to rest with some pics of your set up---there are loads of peeps here that will step up to the plate and help you sort out your little mess cause that's what we do---if you show us yours---you will have more help than you will know what to do with


----------



## Leanna (Nov 29, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'd guess because you had no clue and were hoping someone would help??


 

*Well, isn't that the point of this forum?  I have no clue; you do; now I do too?  Or possibly, not, I'm beginning to wonder.*


----------



## Leanna (Nov 29, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> welcome aboard---lots going on here *leanna*---how bout putting all the nay sayers to rest with some pics of your set up---there are loads of peeps here that will step up to the plate and help you sort out your little mess cause that's what we do---if you show us yours---you will have more help than you will know what to do with


 

*Ok, no problem, I can even show you before and afters.  I'm going to dinner right now, when I get back I'll send them..*

*I do have a question though; this is the first forum I have ever been on, we are talking about things that should remain between us. You know, like in Vegas. Is it safe for me to post pictures?  Of course, they wont have my address splattered all over them or anything, I'm just checking.*


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 29, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> welcome aboard---lots going on here *leanna*---how bout putting all the nay sayers to rest with some pics of your set up---there are loads of peeps here that will step up to the plate and help you sort out your little mess cause that's what we do---if you show us yours---you will have more help than you will know what to do with


 
exactly...  ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Locked (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes pics posted on this forum directly and not hosted elsewhere are safe. The server is not in the US I believe.


----------



## Leanna (Nov 29, 2011)

*


			
				Irish said:
			
		


			like d said, if you are ever in doubt of stray pollen in your room, simply mist entire room/plants down as soon as you notice. water kills pollen...

if you have clones of your plants rooted, why not just clean entire room out, give it a nice cleaning, and start those clones. of course if you have no clones of your girls, i'm pretty sure you can reveg the girls once the stray herm pollen is dealt with. you'll need to flip your lights back to 24/7 and begin veg again...

a sulphur burn is not what is needed. 

do you know for certain which plant hermied on you? if you do not, you should toss all plants and clones, clean room, and start over from step one. (i know, really sucks)...

sorry, just reread about clones in separate veg room. ok, grab a mister bottle and mist down all veg plants, and scrub the veg room, and if you know what plant hermed, toss those clones. if you use a number/marker system for id purpose, and you know the herm plant, it will be an easy transition.

don't wait on misting though. do it immediately...

either get some timers that are user friendly, or learn from your mistake, and figure out the ones you have...

burning an entire crop hurts, but don't dote on it to much now. instead make a plan and jump right back on another crop immediately. accidents happen to everyone at some point, learn from them, and trudge onward...peace...
		
Click to expand...

 

Thank you very much for your suggestions.  As it stands now, all of my clones and a packed room of veges are isolated from the 12 plants that went Hermie.  I shut down the entire flower room last night, unplugging every light, ballast, squirrel fan, everything. (What an eerie sound as the last fan unplugged.) The plants are sitting there, still in the dark, without any ventilation leaving that room.  I did take the two huge Mothers, Blue Dream and White Widow out and chop them down to almost nothing.  The rest of the Hermies are just sitting in the dark wondering what the heck they did..  When I get back tonight, I'm going to go in the flower room, spray them to death with water, cover them in a plastic bag and take them to my completely isolated and separate drying room, far from my grow house.  I'll dry them and see what I get.  You should have seen the crystals on the Blue Dream Mother.  Wow!    I will take pictures for everyone, so you can know I'm not full of it.  I get the feeling there is a lot of ** flying around this place and one must prove their case before taken seriously.  Works for me.   Thank you again to everyone, even the mean people, for helping me feel not so alone in this mess.*


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 29, 2011)

pictures are cool---sorry i missed your original av though---but---you got the right idea with the privacy thang---leave some to the imagination---no addresses, or any other identifying info that could put you in any kind of harms way---


----------



## terky (Nov 29, 2011)

If you use a phone to take the pics make sure location tagging is off..........


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 29, 2011)

I am not so sure that the water killing pollen thing is correct. I have seen some work a guy is doing and he cuts entire bunches of flowers and puts them in a beaker and does a thing here and there and uses an eye dropper to put the pollen-water mixture on the buds. I was also under the impression water killed the pollen until I saw what he was doing. I will see if I can dig around and find something exact for everyone.


----------



## Dunge (Nov 29, 2011)

I choose to take your report at face value.
I am an idiot noob as well, but old enough to believe I know a few things.
Calm down. This grow will be fine.
I don't know this to be true, but I have reason to believe, and here it is.
Airborne pollen does not have magical (viral) properties. It is small and sneeky, but you run little risk of contamination via pollen through "non sanitary" transfer.
Mist them down.
Water is thought to interfere with pollen transport. I believe this to be true.
How bad can it be?
Let's say a few seeds get produced.
Customers complain.
Grower is fired.
Not where I'm sitting.
stuffhappens. And if this results is degraded product then take it up with maintenance. Sorry, I forgot it was you who messed up the light program.
I say ride it out and post results.
Worst than seeds is reveg. What a mess.

PS I used Dutch Master Reverse this summers outdoor grow. Didn't seem to hurt.


----------



## Wetdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Couchlocked said:
			
		

> I am not so sure that the water killing pollen thing is correct. I have seen some work a guy is doing and he cuts entire bunches of flowers and puts them in a beaker and does a thing here and there and uses an eye dropper to put the pollen-water mixture on the buds. I was also under the impression water killed the pollen until I saw what he was doing. I will see if I can dig around and find something exact for everyone.



Water does not *kill* pollen per se, but causes it to 'germinate' (for lack of a better term) and die.

What your friend is doing makes sense, bet he does it quick.  If not, the pollen would be neutralized PDQ.

Wet


----------



## Leanna (Nov 30, 2011)

terky said:
			
		

> If you use a phone to take the pics make sure location tagging is off..........


 Thank you,good point


----------



## Irish (Nov 30, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Water does not *kill* pollen per se, but causes it to 'germinate' (for lack of a better term) and die.
> 
> really?


----------



## engneer (Nov 30, 2011)

Leanna said:
			
		

> *, even the mean people, for helping me feel not so alone in this mess.*



Questioning someone that is brand spanking new coming on to a board making some pretty big claims with a lot of "holes" for lack of a better word is not mean.  

I've listened to what you said, and I too thought it sounded odd.  A request for pics was made, you said you would post and no pics.  

Now, I'm not being mean, I'm using my brain, and my brain is telling me you are not being straight here.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello Miss Leanna

I have no doubt of that you can do this and just wanted to wish you good luck and to be safe.


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 30, 2011)

_*Well there it is,

  I think that I have heard about enough. 

   Someone joins in, and openly mentions a problem, and that they desire some help. What they are met with was at best embarrassing. Most of what I read was open sarcasm, and out right attempts at sticking a foot out trying to trip someone. 
  I have apologized to this person for this rotten behavior, and I am sure that I won't see this sort of thing again.
  First idiot that tries this stuff again will be bounced period, don't try me on this guys, you have embarrassed yourselves enough. You guys need to reread rules #2 and #5.... #3 wouldn't do you guys any harm either.

KingKahuuna:rant:  
*_


----------



## Leanna (Nov 30, 2011)

Dunge said:
			
		

> I choose to take your report at face value.
> I am an idiot noob as well, but old enough to believe I know a few things.
> Calm down. This grow will be fine.
> I don't know this to be true, but I have reason to believe, and here it is.
> ...


 

*Dunge,*

*I really like your style and your directness.  Thank you.  Yes, I'm going to foliar spray them everyday. Since this grow was basically worthless, I'm going to wait an extra 2-3 weeks before I move the  veges into the flower room. By that time they should be pretty bushy and hopefully if all goes well, turn out some nice buds.  I moved the co2 into the veg room. I seem to recall though, something saying veges don't utilize co2, like the first few weeks of flowering does. Or is that clones?   Hmmm??  Also, I just cant believe what a profound effect light disruption has on bud production. Wow, the 6th week, looked like 2 weeks in size and that's with co2.  Do you think this was from the lights or does the plant take away bud production to produce the damn Hermies?  Maybe both? *
*Thank you again.. I'm starting to feel better.  Oh, and thanks for taking me at face value.  *


----------



## Leanna (Nov 30, 2011)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> _*Well there it is,*_
> 
> _*I think that I have heard about enough. *_
> 
> ...


 
*Yay!!!  Go King Kahuuna!!!!   Well, thank you.  Although, I'm a little embarrassed myself, just a little. I feel like my Dad just walked onto the playground and set a few kids straight.  Proud and embarrassed at the same time..... Thank you, I really appreciate your kindness King Kahuuna*


----------



## Leanna (Nov 30, 2011)

Parcero said:
			
		

> Hello Miss Leanna
> 
> I have no doubt of that you can do this and just wanted to wish you good luck and to be safe.


 
Your very kind, thank you


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 30, 2011)

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

   Thanks for the compliment, but I think your doing fine. I don't care for rude behavior period. My rant on the guys is a bit over the top, but they need the rack now and again. LOL

  Most of the folks here are top of the line in my books, and as for growing,  well let me be the first to brag on some of these guys. I'm good, but I learn from this place. You know the saying about teaching an old dog new tricks ? well I may be one of the oldest here, but I still love to learn.

  Don't vault me up too high, I've been a stinker now and again, but we are all about learning here,  and finding good folks to share our knowledge with. Here I expect to find folks practicing the fine art of being smooth and cool, anything less is just an embarrassment.

smoke in peace
KK:cool2:  
*_


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck on your Grow.:icon_smile:


----------



## Leanna (Nov 30, 2011)

engneer said:
			
		

> Questioning someone that is brand spanking new coming on to a board making some pretty big claims with a lot of "holes" for lack of a better word is not mean.
> 
> I've listened to what you said, and I too thought it sounded odd. A request for pics was made, you said you would post and no pics.
> 
> Now, I'm not being mean, I'm using my brain, and my brain is telling me you are not being straight here.


*  Is it standard practice in this forum, or any forum for that matter, to insult and*
*  basically, imply that the person posting is a liar?     *
*Now you have me fired up.*
* I am not being straight here  I have mulled this over for a while and came to the conclusion that my brain just doesnt work like some of yours.  Can you please explain why someone would post something and not be as absolutely straight as possible?  Am I missing something?  Why would anyone waste their time, I thought the point here was to have questions answered? I sat down and tried to be as concise and direct as I am capable of. Im sorry if I do not communicate to your standards. Ill tell you one thing though, I am not a liar, I dont associate with liars and I will not be called a liar.*
*In my life, truth is more important than anything there is.  So now, its time for you to check YOURSELF, not try and find flaws in me. *

*I am going to post the pics now, but I'm sure some of you will find holes in them too.  Thanks for the support and have a great day.. Stay tuned for some wholly pictures*


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 30, 2011)

The water spray tip is a good one. I would suggest you ( since i think you are comercial ) to make oil with this seedy batch ... Or edibles. Weed with seeds is not a great product and the respect in your grow skills can drop quite easily when you show that to the buyer.

GoodLuck


----------



## Leanna (Nov 30, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 30, 2011)

hello *leanna*---thanks for the pics---i was hoping to see more of the plants---anyway there is no doubt you will get different answers from anyone who responds to your questions on how you might deal with your issues---to answer some of your questions here's what i would do:

#1  i have heard of ductchmaster reverse, but would not use it because i am of the mind when you have a hermie it goes directly into the hash bucket---do not pass go do not collect 2 hundred dollars---any and all seeds from the plant are also trash

#2  pollen sacks release their pollen when they ripen and open just as a male plant would---only difference is your plant has female characteristics as well and it will seed itself

#3  any pollen in a grow is disappointing to me and i would not gamble on any type of filter to save the show---i say this because if you are going to spend all the time, money, and effort in a grow---why should it be anything less than your best effort---the chance of seeded weed is not a chance i am willing to take

#4  your vegging plants will not be pollenated---not totally sure on this if pre-flowers are present but, this is something i would bet on

#5  not sure i understand the question here

#6  seems you may have answered your own heart breaking question here---trash all the hermies they are not worth trying to save with bushmaster or otherwise---

how bout sharing some re-sized close-ups of the actual plants---nice to see you are in soil---call on me anytime---if i can't give you an answer---we can find it from someone else together cause i too am always looking to learn---green mojo for you---don't sweat the nay sayers they mean no harm just some paranoid stoners that don't like getting their chain pulled---glad you found us


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

A couple questions need answered...

Size of bud room?
Lights in bud room?


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to growin' in Cali!

Girl, you got ALOT of reading ahead of you.

Just from reading your posts tells me that you are in over your head big time. 
I am worried for you.
Now, don't get me wrong, it can be done and I applaud you for taking charge and giving it your all, but a little advice from the internet will not make you succeed in a grow of that scale.

I like a challenge, and this sounds like a challenge. So let's begin.

Let's talk Mother plants. You mentioned cystals on the Mothers...what do you mean by that? Did you take plants from the hermied Flower room and chop them down and place them back in the Veg room under 18 hours of light?

In any case, you would be better off going to BlueSky and getting a new Blue Dream Cut and starting a new Mom from that. Harborside has some great clone stock also.

Genetics is the first place to start. Ensure you have reputable clone stock, not from "dude" on craigslist or Budtrader

Lets talk about your light timers. What brand are they? Are they controlled by a trigger cord or are they Mechanical? You can just post up the brand/model.
Sometimes if a timer is triggered by a trigger cord, the cheap timer used to fire the trigger will go bad or just don't keep time correctly.


Flower room. My best advice is to empty it out and start over. I am sure you have folks looking at you to pull this off, so take charge and start over.
Wipe the walls and floors and light hoods with a light bleach solution to ensure all pollen is wiped out. 
I would not worry about any pollen landing in your veg room, it will be dead by the time you are ready to flower again.

CO2. How is this being controlled? Do you run elevated  temps and elevated PPM's in your nuit solution? If not, you are wasting your time and money.
In order to utilize CO2 properly, there are many things that need to be in order, or it will actually cause harm...great harm...to your grow.

What grow medium are you usuing? What Nuit regimine do you use?

I am down to help, as you posted one critical thing that I like and allways preach. You learn from your mistakes. Mistakes are common, folks learning from them are not. It sounds to me like you learn, and learn fast.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Nov 30, 2011)

NorCal is the man you want in here. Extremely large scale. Glad he's chimed in. I'll be watching closely. I like watching people go through a learning curve while actually doing the work. Hope you have plenty of free time. You're gonna be a busy gal. I'm still learning myself, but hit me up whenever you need. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Irish (Nov 30, 2011)

here comes the calvary...  

if nch has the time to attempt to help, he's what we would call a saint among elite growers! it don't get no better!  

the only part of your entire help thread, to me thats disturbing, is the five partners deal you speak of...i've grown on a large field with partners, and its the fastest way i know to get ripped off, lied to, and cheated! yes, i've been around the block too! now i grow for ME, and share with whom i choose, and it's way more fulfilling when i harvest alone...  

hope you don't have to find this out the hard way, as most of us have. 

were here to help 24/7...
:48:


----------



## Leanna (Nov 30, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Welcome to growin' in Cali!
> 
> Girl, you got ALOT of reading ahead of you.
> 
> ...


 

*Nor Cal Hal,*

*Nor Cal Hal,*

*Thank you so much for responding. Was up till almost 4am, just woke up, read your post and out the door to get the info and pictures you have requested.. I also need to feed veges and run a couple errands, so I'd say 2-3 hours.  Thank you again.*

*Quickly, I'll scan back and answer a couple questions while I have my coffee*
* This forum seems to be as addicting as growing..*

*Here is some info:*

*OMRI COCO coir*
*House and Garden Nute feed chart at 50 %*
*Hana PH meter with bells and whistles  H19813-6  (just now learning about EC,CF and ummmm???  I just woke up..*
*GE timer model 15132*
*Ok I know your going to laugh at this one: CO2 steady stream while lights are on. Manually opened at around 2? Just where I can hear it.  Fan in front and behind cylinder pointed up because CO2 is heavier than O2 . Flap on outtake air opened... um.. when I feel like it. Was using the black hose thing, but got sticky trap tape all over it. Plan is to get necessary equipment to run CO2 at elevated temp of course 83-85degrees.  Standard room temp is 77 day with a night dif of 4? which is 73degrees at night. That probably sounded lame.*

*4 1000 w hps air cooled*
*1 600 w hps*
*2 MH unknown wattage I stole them from my very large fish tank when I learned they were great for veges and they are.*
*1 sun master? 6 bulb florescent.*
*1 amazing 25-site clone machine that I built after watching a DIY on you tube.  100% 100% of the time*
*Ro water*

*Ok, now I really have to go. Will return with more info...  Thank you thank you thank you.*


----------



## Leanna (Nov 30, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> hello *leanna*---thanks for the pics---i was hoping to see more of the plants---anyway there is no doubt you will get different answers from anyone who responds to your questions on how you might deal with your issues---to answer some of your questions here's what i would do:
> 
> #1 i have heard of ductchmaster reverse, but would not use it because i am of the mind when you have a hermie it goes directly into the hash bucket---do not pass go do not collect 2 hundred dollars---any and all seeds from the plant are also trash
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your help. Will be taking more pictures today and post them.  Yay!  This is wonderfull, it's like a book, just for me and all I have to do is ask a question.  Thank you, thank you everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2011)

Mojo to you baby.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

The stickies will be of great help to you as well, many of your questions will be addressed in there! Happy growing to you! And here :48: I think you're gonna need this!!


----------



## Leanna (Nov 30, 2011)

Now, I'm totally confused by this forum.  Last night I spent a lot of time defending myself. Well, I followed through, now where are you?   I guess thats just the way it works around here. Thank you very much to those that were helpful and kind, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Leanna (Nov 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Mojo to you baby.


 
Yes! Thank you...


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 30, 2011)

*NCH*---is THE MAN---you soooo lucky to cut your learning curve in half---he will definitely get you square on the co2---sorry i took the day off LOL---how bout them pics of the room, equipment, and clones so we can get an idea of where we go from here---what's up w/ vegas---are you moving the whole show there---


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 30, 2011)

well leanna, nice to meet you. i have no exp in large scale rooms but im here for ya lol. support for the head when ur down. lol keep smiling and dont let the negative get you down. they are all jelous you have something they dont. read read read. & ask questions with lots of good pics. these people will help you with what you need. need good pics!!! for faster help. go slow and enjoy. good luck


----------



## slagathor (Dec 1, 2011)

secondly, leanna, you sound like you are doing a swell job of taking over this growing project. i know it can be difficult to just take over a job not knowing whats in store. some needed info that might be helpful is also how many plants are actually going on in this room. it appears there are about ten in the veg room and 10 in the flower...? this makes for a very densely populated room so pollen will be on all plants rather quickly. so chances are that the flowering plants are kinda (edit) *POLLINATED*so we might need to get the drill out and work on some bubble hash and maybe some amber glass 

thirdly, whats gunna be important is saving the vegging plants because chances are the flowering ones are dusted  my personal opinion would be to isolate that room, however that may work and completely clean out your flower room (chop the plants and wipe the room down, which should be done every six months anyway) 

leanna it appears your doing a great job and many people appreciate all the work your doing, keep it up


----------



## Roddy (Dec 1, 2011)

And they complained when I changed a few letters??? LOL Someone find the duck, quick!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2011)

see what you started Roddy


----------



## Roddy (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, no one's ever done this before.....I'm a monster :rofl: :rofl: But seriously, I'd have thought the filters woulda caught that one!??


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I am a MJ Passion morning guy most of the time, as I am out the door and 100 miles and running everyday. I will try to respond as fast as I can.

The GE Timer seems to be cool, I personally have never used one, but I see no issue with it, that should be fine.

So your usuing H&G Coco nuit line. I have never used it, but once you learn ppm then pretty much any nuit line should work fine.
One thing I noticed was that you use R/O water. Whenever usuing RO water, you MUST add Silicate and CalMag BEFORE any other nuits. There are a few different CalMag nuits out there, so mabey someone could chime in what works best with H&G nuits.

I am a little scared to offer nuit advice usuing Coco, as I have never ran coco. I have heard and seen too many horror stories about Coco. I see alot of inconsistencies with that medium. Sometimes folks hit it good, and other times thier plants burn up. All I can say is ensure you have Calmag added to your mix when running RO, I can't stress this enough.

Man, I almost want to say don't run CO2 the first run. It would benefit you more if you pulled out one click without it and ensure that you can control all the room conditions first, such as Temp/Humidity. This is a MUST.
Your day temps of 77 is great, and a 4 degree swing is ok. I like a good 10 degree swing from day to night myself. Humidity should be around 60 for veg and first 2 weeks of flower, then drop the humidity to 50. Only panic if the humidity is higher then 65 during flower.

If you think you have a good handle on your nuits and understand PPM's AND have the room dialed, then CO2 would benefit. I personally have been running CO2 only during Veg and the first 3-4 weeks of flower, then I go back to atmospheric elevations (around 400 ppm).

So, before we go further, Are you going to start over with a new batch of clones? This would be a great start then tryin' to bring back to health messed up plants...trust me. You will save more time and money by starting new, weather it be clones you have taken or new ones you bought.

I have an article about CO2 somewhere on the boards here, that would be a good read I think.


More to come.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's the link to the co2 tread that NorCal put up. It's a great read. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58680

That's a good start. I'll look for some coco threads on another forum that has a lot of coco growers. I don't know who the coco experts are here. I'm a dirt man. I think there is a coco thread here somewhere. I'll look to see if I can find it.


----------



## Leanna (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you so much. Just figured out out to post some pictures that you can actually see.  Stay, tuned.   Thank you again to both of you.





			
				TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Here's the link to the co2 tread that NorCal put up. It's a great read.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58680
> 
> That's a good start. I'll look for some coco threads on another forum that has a lot of coco growers. I don't know who the coco experts are here. I'm a dirt man. I think there is a coco thread here somewhere. I'll look to see if I can find it.


----------



## Leanna (Dec 2, 2011)

I really do appreciate that you are taking the time to help me. You are very well respected around here and this is so cool... YAY!

Look for pix by morning, and some more info.  I'll also read the link.  Thank you.



			
				NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. I am a MJ Passion morning guy most of the time, as I am out the door and 100 miles and running everyday. I will try to respond as fast as I can.
> 
> The GE Timer seems to be cool, I personally have never used one, but I see no issue with it, that should be fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leanna (Dec 2, 2011)

This is the very last of the plants right before I choped them down and hung them to dry.
The close ups will forever remind me of what could have been. It's ok though, I know more now than I did. 

Amber Glass has been suggested, but that's for someone else to do. I don't want to know a thing about it, actually.
My pea brain has been far to overloaded for the last three months, there is only so much room, then I start losing phone numbers and stuff.


----------



## Leanna (Dec 2, 2011)

*Orange Sunshine,*

*Well I was responding to your post with quite a bit of info, my finger hit a button on the keyboard, poof, gone  I was basically telling you that, I learn best from my mistakes, jump right into things and learn along the way, Im open to any and all suggestions and realize I dont know anything.  But, before I hear or learn this vital information, I think I can try it my way, when my way is usually wrong.*

*With that being said, there are a few things I left out last night that might shed more light (disruptive light) on my situation.*

*All previous grows came from very healthy, very female Mothers, no problems what so ever. Although, the lights were never disrupted, I did stress them out a couple of times. Once, when I accidentally left the A/C off, the outtake air off, and fell asleep for 4 hours. Sure, I had CO2 running, but the temp only rose to 117 degrees. Thats ok, right?  Kidding.  Believe it or not, the plants turned out to be fine. *
*So, all was well, until I decided to rescue some plants from a friend. He assured me that they were all female.  Long story short, the one that I call Brutus, White Widow I believe, was the initial Hermie contributor.  Brutus had huge stock, beautiful leaves, and was the first to display the dreaded seedpods.*

*I figured out how to post some pictures that you can actually see.  More to come.  Thanks for the help as well.*





			
				orangesunshine said:
			
		

> hello *leanna*---thanks for the pics---i was hoping to see more of the plants---anyway there is no doubt you will get different answers from anyone who responds to your questions on how you might deal with your issues---to answer some of your questions here's what i would do:
> 
> #1 i have heard of ductchmaster reverse, but would not use it because i am of the mind when you have a hermie it goes directly into the hash bucket---do not pass go do not collect 2 hundred dollars---any and all seeds from the plant are also trash
> 
> ...


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 2, 2011)

a close up of brutus would be helpful so we can tell if it is actually a hermaphodite or not---if all the other plants came from good stalk and female they did not turn hermie---they just got pollenated and can be saved---

live and learn---be extra careful of taking in strays


----------



## Roddy (Dec 2, 2011)

:yeahthat: Not just for hermies, bugs can be a danger too!!


----------



## Leanna (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Orange Sunshine,

Damn. Can't show a close up of Brutus, gave her/ him to a friend. Probably very dry by now, but maybe, I'll call and see if I can swing by there and take a look. I do know one thing; you are absolutely right about the other females being pollinated. I kind of knew that, but it wasn't quite clicking. I kept saying, " my whole crop turned Hermie". Since you clarified that, I see it in a new perspective and how incredibly lame that sounded, thank you. I can tell you, Brutus was the one sitting directly under the 600 w hps for hours and hours, when the other 1000 w hps had shut off. It was my fault, but I can tell you that I will not be relying on anyone except myself when it comes to the grow house. Brutus was also the one that I noticed the seedpods on first. She/ he was removed immediately, but it was too late and the other females had been pollinated.. What do you mean by "can be saved"?

Here are some random pictures of my last grow. 




			
				orangesunshine said:
			
		

> a close up of brutus would be helpful so we can tell if it is actually a hermaphodite or not---if all the other plants came from good stalk and female they did not turn hermie---they just got pollenated and can be saved---
> 
> live and learn---be extra careful of taking in strays


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 3, 2011)

I am not sure what other info you are looking for. Were you going to start over with a new batch of clones?


----------



## engneer (Dec 3, 2011)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> _*Well there it is,
> 
> I think that I have heard about enough.
> 
> ...



Welp, I have some time to think on this, and I'm gonna just go ahead and roll on out of here.  IMO, a moderator should set the example.  This post is insulting, disrespectful and name calling.  Mine was clear, honest and straight forward.  

Now I remember why I left last time.  The head mod around here doesn't follow his own rules and is a hypocrite on THE highest order.


----------



## mountain man (Dec 3, 2011)

If this is a "large grow operation", maybe you should look around here a little bit and do some reading Missy. Nothing more than a few little plants is all i see. Looks like if you have 5 people to "report" too, you got problems.
  Jus say'in........


----------



## Hick (Dec 4, 2011)

engneer said:
			
		

> Welp, I have some time to think on this, and I'm gonna just go ahead and roll on out of here.  IMO, a moderator should set the example.  This post is insulting, disrespectful and name calling.  Mine was clear, honest and straight forward.
> 
> Now I remember why I left last time.  The head mod around here doesn't follow his own rules and is a hypocrite on THE highest order.



:huh: .....:ciao:


----------



## In the Woods (Dec 4, 2011)

If you were put in charge of a big grow op, harboring very little experience growing. Then you are being used.

The reason your in charge, is because the people who you report too have warrants or are wanted. They're using you for a failsafe, someone to take the fall, if something happens. And if there letting a notice grower be in charge of the crop, then the likely hood of something happening is high.


----------



## Leanna (Dec 5, 2011)

*Wow, great story.  Maybe you should invest your time writing fiction novels.  You really couldn't be more incorrect.  But, thanks for trying.*



			
				In the Woods said:
			
		

> If you were put in charge of a big grow op, harboring very little experience growing. Then you are being used.
> 
> The reason your in charge, is because the people who you report too have warrants or are wanted. They're using you for a failsafe, someone to take the fall, if something happens. And if there letting a notice grower be in charge of the crop, then the likely hood of something happening is high.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 5, 2011)

In the woods im sure you meant novice and i agree to an extent but Leanna has a couple of grows under her belt and she sure looked like an adult when i 1st saw her avatar before she decided to change it to an avatar of her cat.
My liitle joke for the day folks.
So coco growing Leanna any questions just fire away ive been growing in coco for over 2 years constantly now and never had one problem except flooding my attic many times.
Pmsl.
T4


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 5, 2011)

In the woods is just hatin'. Noone trusts him with a grow


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 5, 2011)

Hick now my little funny is not.
Lol
Hi nch i was thinking of asking in da woods to oversee my grow as im a wanted man alas only by my wife and family.
T4


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 5, 2011)

lol....reminds me of another thread.....lol...


----------



## Leanna (Dec 5, 2011)

*Mountain man, *

*If you had read my post correctly, you would have realized that it said; " well, this is the last of them" *

* It's all relative anyway. Isn't it?   I consider, 50 plants in 5 gal pots, to be a very large grow. While, there are some on this forum who could do that standing on their heads and think it's very small time. *

*I am not trying to impress anyone here, just learn.  And, with the help of a few very nice people, who took my post at face value, I have learned.  Someday down the line, I may help someone out, like they have helped me. Thank you for trying to enlighten me though. Oh, one more thing... Please do not call me "Missy".*
*My name is Leanna. *




			
				mountain man said:
			
		

> If this is a "large grow operation", maybe you should look around here a little bit and do some reading Missy. Nothing more than a few little plants is all i see. Looks like if you have 5 people to "report" too, you got problems.
> Jus say'in........


----------



## Leanna (Dec 5, 2011)

*Time4 plan -B.*

* Thank you for your kind words.  As a matter of a fact, I am an adult and I don't even live with a bunch of ex-cons.  *
*I certainly will ask some questions, that's why I love this forum so much. First, it was a challenge for me.  How could I use complete kindness to defend myself, without giving in or being nasty?  I think I did very well, thank you.  Oh, it was a lot of fun too.  Just one thing though, I have done nothing but tend to the plants for the last few months, I almost feel guilty because I'm having such a great time here.  Almost..  hehe.*

*Thank you again for offer.   I'll be posting some pictures today of my complete start over... Stay tuned*





			
				Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> In the woods im sure you meant novice and i agree to an extent but Leanna has a couple of grows under her belt and she sure looked like an adult when i 1st saw her avatar before she decided to change it to an avatar of her cat.
> My liitle joke for the day folks.
> So coco growing Leanna any questions just fire away ive been growing in coco for over 2 years constantly now and never had one problem except flooding my attic many times.
> Pmsl.
> T4


----------



## Leanna (Dec 5, 2011)

*Thank you NorCalHal,*

*I appreciate you having my back.  I think I can handle it though, if anyone gets out of line, I'll just kill em with kindness.  It's so funny how that just stops people in their tracks.*

*Look for pictures in a couple hours k?    Yay!!!  Starting over can be cool, it's all how you look at it..*



			
				NorCalHal said:
			
		

> In the woods is just hatin'. Noone trusts him with a grow


----------



## Leanna (Dec 5, 2011)

An interesting one> I hope!!





			
				buddogmutt said:
			
		

> lol....reminds me of another thread.....lol...


----------



## Leanna (Dec 5, 2011)

*Must get up and work!  Damn, this is so fun, I love it.  Thank you!*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2011)

yes 50 plants is a lot of work.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Leanna!

You'll find no matter what mj forum you join there are always "know it alls" and ppl who have become victims of their own hubris. They learn to grow a weed and begin to feel like they are master horticulturists. I'm w/ KK here, ppl need to back off and give you a chance. Reading your intial posts I did not pick up on any attitude, just the posters after you 

Keep up the good work. I bloom four cannabis tree's at a time and thats hard "work" for me...lol. You're doing awesome on your own. Can't wait to see what you got growin' on in the future. :aok:

eace:,

7GE


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

Leanna said:
			
		

> Thank you,good point


still sketchy, phones now a days are basically human leashes. proceed with caution


----------



## Leanna (Dec 6, 2011)

*This is it.  Every plant here is absolutly female and ready to do it again.  I have learned some valuble lessons with the help of some very intelligent people on this forum.  (Norcalhal, Orangesunshine, Irish) Just to name a few... Thank you for your help.  Oh, and for all the people who didn't believe me, or gave me a hard time.... It's ok, you can't help the way you are...  I'm sorry.  *

*I'll take more photos tomorrow after I put these awesome clones in pots.   *

*One more thing, I believe if you give your plants love, make their surroundings happy and play them classical music all the time, they are much more forgiving when you make mistakes.*


----------



## Leanna (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you again



			
				NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I am not sure what other info you are looking for. Were you going to start over with a new batch of clones?


----------



## Herm (Dec 6, 2011)

Leanna said:
			
		

> *One more thing, I believe if you give your plants love, make their surroundings happy and play them classical music all the time, they are much more forgiving when you make mistakes.*




lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 6, 2011)

nice work *Leanna*---glad you showed up---glad to do anything i can to help or just act as a sounding board for you---keep up the good work---pm if you need any thing---MOJO your way


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 6, 2011)

looking good leanna,great atttude! youll learn alot and have fun while doing it. stuff happens, learn by your mistakes.
love & music are great for plants. nice roots. green mojo


----------



## Roddy (Dec 6, 2011)

Some seriously stretched and lanky gals in those pics, are you tossing those?


----------



## Leanna (Dec 6, 2011)

No, those are the Mothers.

That's what I have to work with, although I don't think I did a terrible job with the clones.  When I brought in the plants from my friend, ( biggest mistake of my life) they had Botrytis.  So little by little, I cut the leaves off.  They will grow back.  I think the Botrytis is gone now, I hope. 

I am going to post a pic of my last successful grow.


			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> Some seriously stretched and lanky gals in those pics, are you tossing those?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 6, 2011)

that's awesome Leanna. :aok: way to go. How did it smoke? 

keep up the good work, looks schweeeeeet! :hubba:


----------



## Irish (Dec 7, 2011)

see now, i'm jealous over those beautiful roots you are getting in your diy cloner/mister tub. those are very nice roots. how long did it take you to get those? i use the same set up without the misters, just air stones, so if i return to the bubbler style, i will have to build one like yours. 

mojo for the new grow! are you growing in coco this one also? peace...


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow! that is looking great! Keep up the hard work and it will deff pay off your you in the end!


----------

